# Is my cat pregnant



## Graceb122 (Nov 22, 2015)

Hi there I need help. I went on holiday on 20tg September. My mum was looking after my 8 month old cat and she escaped. I wasn't aware of this till yesterday when I noticed she might be pregnant and asked!! Not happy in the slightest. Her nipples have not pinked but have got a bit bigger. She is quite big. Works out she will be 8 weeks pregnant on Tuesday if she is. Please look at the pictures and tell me if she could be. Thankyou x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

If she is that far along in a pregnancy you will be able to see or feel kitten movements. I can't really tell from the photo but it is more than likely that she is pregnant. I'm sure you are aware that 8 months is very young for a cat to be having kittens and really she should have been spayed before you went away in September  That however is no longer the issue.
Check for kittens moving and have a read through the information on here http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/my-cat-is-might-be-pregnant-what-should-i-do.298452/
If by some chance she isn't pregnant, get her spayed as soon as possible.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi there 
Sorry I can't make anything out on the photo - could you take a few from different angles?
If your cat is 54 days pregnant I would have thought it would be pretty obvious to be honest. Have you noticed any other changes?
Any reason why she wasn't spayed at 4-6 months old?


----------



## Graceb122 (Nov 22, 2015)

When I lay my hand on her belly I can feel like a popping/ bubbles X


----------



## Graceb122 (Nov 22, 2015)

Graceb122 said:


> When I lay my hand on her belly I can feel like a popping/ bubbles X


----------



## Graceb122 (Nov 22, 2015)




----------



## Graceb122 (Nov 22, 2015)

When I lay my hand on her belly I can feel popping/bubbles


----------



## Graceb122 (Nov 22, 2015)

She has been more affectionate also


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

id get her along to a vet, get her checked over, and, chat about what is to be done if she is pregnant, as there's only 10 days - ish of pregnancy left its a bit late to be aborting them
I don't think you can blame your mum for this, from what Ive read here [i have no other knowledge of cats] if shes calling she will find a way, you should've had her spayed *before* you went away
now, if i, a complete noob when it comes to cats, can pick that up by doing a bit of reading, and research from that, I would've thought anyone getting a kitten would've done, said research, *first
*
CAN i JUST SAY, GENERALLY, PEOPLE IN CAT BREEDING ARE SO MUCH MORE PATIENT, THAN US LOT OVER IN DOG BREEDING, WHEN IT COMES TO 'OOPS' LITTERS


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

She does look quite rounded! If she were my cat I think I'd pop her to the vet for check up - she is very young to be pregnant so I'd want to know she was OK x


----------



## Graceb122 (Nov 22, 2015)

Thanks for your reply


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Please let us know how you get on. And if she is pregnant, do read the thread mentioned above - lots of advice there


----------



## Graceb122 (Nov 22, 2015)

mrs phas said:


> id get her along to a vet, get her checked over, and, chat about what is to be done if she is pregnant, as there's only 10 days - ish of pregnancy left its a bit late to be aborting them
> I don't think you can blame your mum for this, from what Ive read here [i have no other knowledge of cats] if shes calling she will find a way, you should've had her spayed *before* you went away
> now, if i, a complete noob when it comes to cats, can pick that up by doing a bit of reading, and research from that, I would've thought anyone getting a kitten would've done, said research, *first
> *
> CAN i JUST SAY, GENERALLY, PEOPLE IN CAT BREEDING ARE SO MUCH MORE PATIENT, THAN US LOT OVER IN DOG BREEDING, WHEN IT COMES TO 'OOPS' LITTERS


I was asking for advice I think your very rude! The reason she was not spayed before hand was because the vet wanted her to be a certain weight. She has never been aloud out due to the chance of getting pregnant.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

What weight did he or she want for heaven's sake? She would have to be very small for her age to be too small at 5-6 months. Sadly if people think their cat might be pregnant, she usually is. Personally I wouldn't take her to the vets, you will know fairly soon if she is.

Lots of good information on the iCatCare site.

http://icatcare.org/advice/my-cat-having-kittens

I would also worm her with Panacur which you can buy online or at Pets4Homes without going to the vet. it's effective against roundworms and they can transfer from mother to kittens in her milk and make the kittens ill.


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

mrs phas said:


> CAN I JUST SAY, GENERALLY, PEOPLE IN CAT BREEDING ARE SO MUCH MORE PATIENT, THAN US LOT OVER IN DOG BREEDING, WHEN IT COMES TO 'OOPS' LITTERS


I don't think it's patience so much as we are resigned to the fact that these threads are ten a penny


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Graceb122 said:


> I was asking for advice I think your very rude! The reason she was not spayed before hand was because the vet wanted her to be a certain weight. She has never been aloud out due to the chance of getting pregnant.


She's not rude, if you ask for advice on a forum you might not like some of it, or how it is put. However it is in her best interests to get her spayed as soon as the vet will after delivery - often 8-10 weeks - and most important, *she can get pregnant again while she is nursing kittens. *

Be absolutely sure to keep her in from now until she is spayed, for a whole host of reasons.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Not a lot of point in taking her to the vet's to be honest. She appears to be pregnant and the bubble popping you can feel sounds like kitten movement. Please do take some notice of those members who are talking about her being spayed, It should have been done, it wasn't and now you have the consequences. It is up to you to make sure that it doesn't happen again.
Read through the links you have been given to help you prepare for the arrival of kittens but do ask if you have any concerns. And have the number of your vet to hand in case there are any complications.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

mrs phas said:


> now, if i, a complete noob when it comes to cats, can pick that up by doing a bit of reading, and research from that, I would've thought anyone getting a kitten would've done, said research, *first*


I actually do think this is quite rude. OP was apparently taking advice from a vet - not everyone would question that.
Giving good advice is what's needed, if perhaps sternly to make the point. There is no point being nasty - what's happened has happened and the clock cannot be turned back.


----------



## Graceb122 (Nov 22, 2015)

She was 4lb 3 months ago he wanted to wait till
She was 5lb before surgery. I don't no the wrongs and rights of this but I listend to my vet. She was the runt of litter


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

At 2.3kg, which is roughly what 5lb is, she is definitely large enough to be spayed when she has finished nursing her kittens. Fingers crossed that she has no problems delivering her babies


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Surely our main concern is the welfare of the cat. Anybody whose cat becomes pregnant by accident has not had all the preparation we breeders have had before our first litter. It is 25 years ago now but I can still remember the worry of it even though it was what I had been working for.

@Graceb122 I will help in any way I can. Just ask, but when the kittens are born and in new homes, I shall be one of the first to remind you to have her spayed.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Graceb122 said:


> She was 4lb 3 months ago he wanted to wait till
> She was 5lb before surgery. I don't no the wrongs and rights of this but I listend to my vet. She was the runt of litter


Your vet is very conservative IMHO. There are vets who will neuter kittens at 12 weeks or less, who weigh about 1kg - just over a couple of pounds. Has she been vaccinated? Wormed?


----------



## Graceb122 (Nov 22, 2015)

She is booked in to be spayed next week but think she is pregnant will
Still
Get vet to examine her to see if she is in fact pregnant


----------



## Graceb122 (Nov 22, 2015)

Yes vaccinated wormed ect. She's a very cared for spoilt cat


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Graceb122 said:


> She is booked in to be spayed next week but think she is pregnant will
> Still
> Get vet to examine her to see if she is in fact pregnant


In this situation my vet would be prepared to spay a cat even if she is pregnant but, since, your vet seems to have rather conservative about neutering generally, you might find it is not offered as an option. This does not mean another vet would refuse to perform the operation.


----------



## Graceb122 (Nov 22, 2015)

QOTN said:


> In this situation my vet would be prepared to spay a cat even if she is pregnant but, since, your vet seems to have rather conservative about neutering generally, you might find it is not offered as an option. This does not mean another vet would refuse to perform the operation.


If she's nearly 8 weeks I couldn't do it


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Well you certainly seem to have a rather old fashioned vet! But never mind, that wasn't your fault.
I couldn't abort kittens at 8 weeks either, I'm not sure if a vet would agree to it - I guess it depends on the health of the mum. 
Please listen to all the breeders on here and take up @QOTN offer of help if you need it. The main thing now is looking after your girl. XX


----------



## Graceb122 (Nov 22, 2015)

I'm still
Unsure. When I place my hand on her belly I can fill little clicks. X


----------



## Graceb122 (Nov 22, 2015)

Isit true if u put your ear to cats belly and hear lots of bubbling noises then they are pregnant. Things Iv read lol. Sounds like water x


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Graceb122 said:


> If she's nearly 8 weeks I couldn't do it


My concern would be that, if your girl was 'too small' to spay until recently, she might be at risk in giving birth. I always made sure my girls were 7lb (3.2Kgs) before I mated them.

From about 7 weeks, you should see signs of the kittens moving, most noticeably when the girl is lying on her side.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Graceb122 said:


> Isit true if u put your ear to cats belly and hear lots of bubbling noises then they are pregnant. Things Iv read lol. Sounds like water x


That could be just her digestive system - I've never heard of doing that


----------



## Graceb122 (Nov 22, 2015)

Can you's see the picture of the buldges on her sides. She has to be right?


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Graceb122 said:


> Can you's see the picture of the buldges on her sides. She has to be right?


She certainly appears to be although it looks as though she may not have many in there, which will be a blessing in view of her size and the fact she has not been fed appropriately during the last couple of months..


----------



## Graceb122 (Nov 22, 2015)

So why can I not physically see them moving. Can only feel these clicking bubble movements. Would u say 8 weeks gone ? As she has to be (only time she was out) x


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Graceb122 said:


> So why can I not physically see them moving. Can only feel these clicking bubble movements. Would u say 8 weeks gone ? As she has to be (only time she was out) x


If she only has a couple of babies, they may have plenty of room at the moment. That is the only explanation I can think of. Normally we would try not to stress a pregnant girl with a trip to the vet but I think, in this case, it might be a good idea for her to have a check-up.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

QOTN said:


> She certainly appears to be although it looks as though she may not have many in there, which will be a blessing in view of her size and the fact she has not been fed appropriately during the last couple of months..


I was thinking she looks awfully thin and her coat looks very rough (though of course that is hard to judge in a photo), but seem to have missed where it was said she hasn't been getting the right nutrition? What was she being fed?

That is very concerning both for her and any kittens developing. The kittens could have lifetime problems from that.

I recommend a new vet, because those kittens are going to need to be spayed/neutered before they go to new homes.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

lorilu said:


> I was thinking she looks awfully thin and her coat looks very rough (though of course that is hard to judge in a photo), but seem to have missed where it was said she hasn't been getting the right nutrition? What was she being fed?
> 
> That is very concerning both for her and any kittens developing. The kittens could have lifetime problems from that.
> 
> I recommend a new vet, because those kittens are going to need to be spayed/neutered before they go to new homes.


I said she was not being fed appropriately, by which I meant she was probably not being fed as a pregnant girl. Generally a girl growing babies will be given much more food, ensuring plenty of calcium etc so that the babies do not drain the mother's resources before she has the stress of giving birth.


----------



## Graceb122 (Nov 22, 2015)

Her coat is so
Soft and shiny the is 8 months old and eats a hell of a lot. She is on
Kitten food. Meat has never agreed with her as makes
Her have runny poo x


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

I wish all vets would early neuter. I'm the only rescue in my area that has the kittens neutered. The is no reason for a vet not to neuter at 12 weeks or so so long as the kitten weighs 1000g


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Graceb122 said:


> If she's nearly 8 weeks I couldn't do it


I run a rescue and I agree, I couldn't spay at 8 weeks unless their life depended on it. I remember talking to the nurses at my vets who have to be there when the kittens are born then immediately put to sleep :'( It cripples them emotionally


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

cats galore said:


> I run a rescue and I agree, I couldn't spay at 8 weeks unless their life depended on it. I remember talking to the nurses at my vets who have to be there when the kittens are born then immediately put to sleep :'( It cripples them emotionally


My vet explained the procedure to me. The kittens are under anaesthetic with the mother, the womb is removed and then immediately injected with the drug used for normal euthanasia so they are never awake before they are put to sleep. The kittens are not 'born' because they never leave the womb.

This procedure is obviously not necessary if the mother is strong enough to stand birth and lactation and the owner is able to devote all the time required to raise the kittens and care for her girl.


----------



## Graceb122 (Nov 22, 2015)

Thanks for all your advice but I couldn't put babies to sleep before they are born


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Graceb122 said:


> Thanks for all your advice but I couldn't put babies to sleep before they are born


To me the welfare of my living cats has always been paramount, but I never to had to make this sort of decision as all my litters were planned.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Get some vet advice on your girl hun. Hopefully all is well with Mum and babies. Prepare yourself for kittens with the wealth advice on the forum xx


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

Whilst it is sad that the cat wasn't spayed earlier I think it is a little harsh to blame the op because of the vets reasoning, right or wrong. Most people if told something by their vet believe it and don't question it, I would have done myself a few years ago! Lots of vets don't early neuter. My vet is part of a big chain and don't recommend neutering until 6-8 months although will do it for rescues. II wouldn't abort and spay either especially so far along.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

8 months??? !!!!!! Most female cats let out would be pregnant by that age.


----------



## Graceb122 (Nov 22, 2015)

Her standing up this morning. Noticed some clear wetness on the floor


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

She looks all head and tail, but then I have to remind myself she's only a kitten. It looks like her litter box needs cleaning though. Scoop at least twice a day. : ) (more often than that if you have other cats)

Bring her in to the vet today to find out for sure. All this guess work is no good.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

If you want to know for sure, take her to the vets. If you can bear to wait, do so. 

Pregnancy diagnosis by photo is even more unreliable than other methods until it's glaringly obvious. Surely though you have a feel (literally!) for if her tummy is distended at all? She is about 8 weeks, normally pregnant cats start to fill out from about 6 weeks, depending on how many kittens there are.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

The reason I suggested a check-up with the vet was because, if she is not pregnant, there may be another reason for her big belly.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

True, was thinking it doesn't look especially large in the photos but that's the problem with PD by photo....


----------



## Graceb122 (Nov 22, 2015)

What do u mean descended !! If I touch her belly from the bottom it isn't flat you can feel a dip from where her belly is big. She's not huge but definatlu very rounded


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

Graceb122 said:


> What do u mean descended !! If I touch her belly from the bottom it isn't flat you can feel a dip from where her belly is big. She's not huge but definatlu very rounded


There's very few cats that have flat tummies, it's referred to as a primordial pouch and nearly all cats have them. You should be able to feel very distinct movements at 8 weeks I would've thought.

Similar to this girl


----------



## Graceb122 (Nov 22, 2015)

See it doesn't hang low


----------



## Graceb122 (Nov 22, 2015)

Just googled the pouch. My cat don't have that x


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I think your cat needs to see a vet who should hopefully be able to tell if she is pregnant or not. If it were me I'd rather know one way or the other! XX


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Can you take a photograph of her teat but ensure the photo is not too close or blurry.

The only time I have ever seen this in a cat which was not pregnant turned out to be a closed Pyo, in which case your cat would need a vet.


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

I can't really add much to what has been said other than from these photos I'd say no, she is not pregnant. At 8 weeks gestation kitten movement is very obvious both by feel and sight and I don't think it could be missed by even the most novice cat owner.
I would take her to the vet tomorrow for a check. If she is not pregnant then book her in to be spayed this week and get it over with. If the vet still faffs around, seek another practice!


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

catcoonz said:


> Can you take a photograph of her teat but ensure the photo is not too close or blurry.
> 
> *The only time I have ever seen this in a cat which was not pregnant turned out to be a closed Pyo, in which case your cat would need a vet*.


Oh gosh, I hadn't even thought of that. @Graceb122, please, please stop guessing and get this cat seen. Pyometra can be deadly and it is extremely painful, Just please, take her to a vet. First thing tomorrow, if not tonight. Preferably not the one who refused to spay her.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Closed Pyometra is worse than an open one, with the open one you can see the discharge, closed the only signs are a bigger belly.

Your cat needs to see a VET.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Please let us know how you get on @Graceb122 x


----------



## Graceb122 (Nov 22, 2015)

I have read aloud of story's where owners haven't seen any movement and all is fine. If she's carrying small litter. She definatly don't have closed Pyometra. No symptoms atal apart from larger belly. She eats like a horse. She is not depressed. It's a waiting game. If she's not had any kittens in 2 weeks she will be spayed


----------



## Graceb122 (Nov 22, 2015)

She is not in any pain. She's really well


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Has she been wormed? x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

ok, so exactly how do you know she doesn't have a closed pyometra, you obviously are not even sure if she is pregnant as you asked a forum if she was.

It is your responsibility to ensure health & care of your girl, the only way you are going to know exactly what is going on is to see a VET.

You sit and wait 2 weeks that is your own choice, your cat will either come back into season if the problem is worms, have kittens if she is pregnant or worse still if pyometra the situation will be taken out of your hands as basically in 2 weeks with closed pyo she would have died.

I offer a lot of support if people will listen as do other members here, sorry but if you refuse to see a vet with your girl and find out exactly what is going on with her, my support is withdrawn and I hope your cat will be ok.

I wont waste my time begging you to see a vet, you owe it to your cat to do this and if you don't I see that as neglect.
Most vets wont even charge a fee , some offer free health checks with a vet nurse who would easily be able to feel the kittens.


----------



## Graceb122 (Nov 22, 2015)

Vets at 4.20pm


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thank you.
I hope you will remain an active member of the forum, if your girl is pregnant there are so many members here who can help you.


----------



## Graceb122 (Nov 22, 2015)

Thankyou. I have felt movement this morning but just can't see it


----------



## Graceb122 (Nov 22, 2015)

We shall
No at 420 pm. Also there is no change in nipples apart from being pointier.


----------



## Graceb122 (Nov 22, 2015)

The receptionist said it might be hard to fill kittens. Would it be even harder if she isn8 weeks ? Or easier ? Thanks


----------



## Graceb122 (Nov 22, 2015)

Still getting big at sides


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

A vet can feel kittens from 28 days of pregnancy, so even if she was 6 weeks pregnant, yes a vet would know.

It could even be a false pregnancy but once you know for sure exactly what is going on, we can advise you.


----------



## Graceb122 (Nov 22, 2015)

Ok Iv had to borrow a cat box it's a large carboard one. Will that be ok to take her to vets in. And it's costing me £38 for a consultation. Cheapest one I could find. So haven't really got
The money to go and buy cat box


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

As long as its secure and she cant escape.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

It's worrying you don't have money for a consultation, fingers crossed she doesn't need an emergency C-section in the middle of the night.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

<duplicate post>


----------



## Graceb122 (Nov 22, 2015)

I have got
Money for consultation as I'm going. With Xmas on the way with 3 kids I'm watching the pennies but my cat gets every thing she needs ect


----------



## Graceb122 (Nov 22, 2015)

Iv got other responsibilities other than my cat. If I can go with out a vet bill
I will. Not every one has lots of money. If my cat needs a vet she will get one she is going to the vet soon


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

We all have responsibilities beyond our cats. 

Not suggesting you go for an unnecessary consultation in any way, but a secure cat carrier is a pretty essential bit of kit if you own a cat, and whilst most cats delivery their kittens without problems it will be £££ if she is pregnant and then gets into problems delivering and needs the emergency vet, and/or a C-section.

Personally I'd hang fire on buying Xmas presents for now until you either know she isn't pregnant (if not arrange for her to be spayed ASAP), or she has safely delivered her kittens.

I think your children would understand.


----------



## Graceb122 (Nov 22, 2015)

He could fill
Something slightly. U sed it's quite hard to fill for kittens. He knows what I mean by swollen belly. It's nothing sinister. He sed she probley is pregnant. Exspect on or two. She will
Be fine


----------



## Graceb122 (Nov 22, 2015)

So no definite answer. And not wasting money on X Ray. I will
Just waiy


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

How far away is your vet from you?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

you don't x ray pregnant cats, you ultra scan them.

So basically your vet cannot say yes or no, your vet sees a pregnant cat 8 weeks pregnant and not sure..... gosh I am so glad I don't have your vet.


----------



## Graceb122 (Nov 22, 2015)

Vets is 5 mins down the road.


----------



## Graceb122 (Nov 22, 2015)

You do X-ray pregnant cats


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

No you don't, x rays can harm the kittens, anyway, so after a vet visit you still don't know if she is pregnant.


----------



## Graceb122 (Nov 22, 2015)

He did suggest spaying even with her being that far


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

I wouldn't have an X-Ray or a scan unless there was a dire medical need.

You say you went on holiday on the 20th September. I imagine your mother can't remember what day she went out, if it was the 22nd she is due on or about the 26th (in 2 days), if it was the 26th then on the 30th. If she can remember what day she let her out, you can work out her expected due date from this page.

http://www.cat-pregnancy-report.com/cat-pregnancy-calendar.html


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Graceb122 said:


> He did suggest spaying even with her being that far


So he will spay a cat who might be within a few days of giving birth, but not a kitten that's on the small side (if it's the same vet). Sigh...


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

ok, well a conversation between spaying at 8 weeks pregnant is not one I will go into, I don't believe in spaying any animal so close to birth.

Lets treat your girl like she is pregnant then and help you prepare with the things you will need.

A quiet room where you can place a box would be good and feed her as much as he will eat.
Watch cats giving birth online as then you know what to expect.


----------



## Graceb122 (Nov 22, 2015)

I am not getting her spayed knowing she could be so far in to pregnancy. He sed he felt something slightly but he couldn't tell and sed if I wanted to no I could take her for X-ray tomorrow which would be 60 quid. He sed she was in good health he said she's is most likely pregnant but couldn't feel
Much as it's quite hard to tell


----------



## Graceb122 (Nov 22, 2015)

Bit worriod she's being very distant since going to the vet she's just walking about


----------



## Graceb122 (Nov 22, 2015)

Noticed her belly a lower


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

I can't honestly believe that a vet cannot feel kittens in a cat that is potentially due to give birth in 2-6 days!
Regarding her walking around and her belly dropping could all be signs of imminent labour.


----------



## Graceb122 (Nov 22, 2015)

Think it's traumatised her!


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm sorry to add to your thread in a negative way (obviously I hope all goes well) but really, the vet could not tell whether your cat is pregnant when, if she is, she's close to her due date? Your cat isn't the only one who needs her bumps felt.


----------



## Graceb122 (Nov 22, 2015)

I'm
Far from happy 40 quid down the drain for no answers! He could fill something but no 100 percent sure. The receptionist warned before I went some times it's quite difficult to tell he sed she looks pregnant and sed she's prob only got 1 or 2 in there. Just more guess work


----------



## LittleHolly (Jun 15, 2015)

at 8 months she is very very young. my mum used to breed and show birman cats 20 years ago so I grew up around pregnant cats and helped my mum during hers cats labors and births. I remember 1 of her cats getting caught young, she always had a vet on call incase of emergencies which did happen sometimes however the young cat who got pregnant freaked majorly through birth and neglected her kittens, she gave birth to her 1st kitten running around the room like a maniac I am not joking first kitten tore from the cord at his belly button very dangerous which meant blood spurting out of him luckily my mum nipped his belly button in place to stop the blood while another cat who had given birth just a few days prior washed the kitten. The cat calmed down for the other 2 kittens so it wasn't as traumatic however she did neglect them and we were very very lucky that we had an amazing mummy cat with experience who had given birth herself so recent that she adopted the kittens happily. I have also heard of instances of kittens getting stuck in young female cats which again is not only dangerous but can also make a cat freak out. In my opinion its been very silly and stupid to let a cat get pregnant so young then expect her to birth and look after kittens when she is only a kitten herself, no cat should be allowed out until spayed no excuses if you cant afford vet bills you shouldn't have a pet harsh but true. 

You need to watch youtube videos and do research as much as possible for every possible outcome that may happen knowledge is needed so you don't panic when birth happens. you need to be present at the birth gross or not your cat needs you and she needs a vet regardless of cost if things go wrong, you also need formula milk and a feeding bottle/syringe on hand if she neglects them.

I hope everything goes smoothly and she is a great mother, however its always best to be prepared in case things don't go well. I've had a mixed experience with labour/birth which has scarred me for life ever breeding any animal. Please get her spayed after her kittens have been rehomed, even if you are poor you can still use the money from the sale of the kittens to get her neutered so no excuse not to.

good luck.


----------



## Graceb122 (Nov 22, 2015)

Thanks for your concern my other cat had a litter at one year old a few years ago. She was a great mum and gave birth to 5. Have watched it only wanted advice on my new cat as I'm not seeing no movement like my other cat and her nipples haven't changed majorly


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Movement can still be seen with singles or small litters, they can also be felt easily. And the nipples change in size.

Not dealt with closed Pyo but had an open one and the only symptom was the discharge, she was otherwise well in herself, cats are very good at hiding things.


----------



## Graceb122 (Nov 22, 2015)

She not got pyo. Vet has checked her out. I brought this up to him


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

catcoonz said:


> No you don't, x rays can harm the kittens, anyway, so after a vet visit you still don't know if she is pregnant.


I like X-ray for identifying the number of kittens in late pregnancy. It's a perfectly acceptable method of pregnancy diagnosis in late pregnancy and the risk to the kittens is negligible in the last trimester.


----------



## Graceb122 (Nov 22, 2015)

Shoshannah said:


> I like X-ray for identifying the number of kittens in late pregnancy. It's a perfectly acceptable method of pregnancy diagnosis in late pregnancy and the risk to the kittens is negligible in the last trimester.


Thankyou exactly what the vet said as you can see skeleton structure


----------



## Graceb122 (Nov 22, 2015)

Graceb122 said:


> Thankyou exactly what the vet said as you can see skeleton structure


Isit hard to feel kittens in late pregnancy? As he said he could feel something but was not sure as it can be hard to feel for kittens or was my vet just rubbish


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

And palpation for pregnancy is not always straightforward. It's actually easiest been 3-5 weeks, but later on when the kittens are larger and the amniotic sacs are all pressed together, it can be surprisingly tricky. It's well documented that it's harder to diagnose pregnancy by palpation after day 35 approximately.

The number of kittens, the amount of poo in the colon, and the size of the cat all have a bearing. You don't just have an empty abdomen with kittens in it: there is a bladder of varying size, a large intestine with varying amounts of poo, the two kidneys, a spleen... it's not always as straightforward as it looks.


----------



## Graceb122 (Nov 22, 2015)

Thankyou every one on here has being sayjbg it's very easy. My mother in law bred cats years ago and said it can be quite hard to determin


Shoshannah said:


> And palpation for pregnancy is not always straightforward. It's actually easiest been 3-5 weeks, but later on when the kittens are larger and the amniotic sacs are all pressed together, it can be surprisingly tricky. It's well documented that it's harder to diagnose pregnancy by palpation after day 35 approximately.
> 
> The number of kittens, the amount of poo in the colon, and the size of the cat all have a bearing. You don't just have an empty abdomen with kittens in it: there is a bladder of varying size, a large intestine with varying amounts of poo, the two kidneys, a spleen... it's not always as straightforward as it looks.


----------



## Graceb122 (Nov 22, 2015)

Growing bigger every day


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Graceb122 said:


> Thankyou every one on here has being sayjbg it's very easy.


I guess we are all wrong then


----------



## Graceb122 (Nov 22, 2015)

Are you a vet spotty ?


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Graceb122 said:


> Are you a vet spotty ?


Nope, just a breeder like others commenting here. We've got lots of kittening experience between us all, we've had (planned) pregnancies, small litters, singletons etc which is what our answers are based on.

Best of luck to your girl, will leave this thread to the expert vet for you


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Poor little girl, it's such a shame she is being put through this. Where is your other cat and the kittens she had? Is she spayed now? Did you have the kittens spayed and neutered? Why don't you spay your cats?


----------



## Graceb122 (Nov 22, 2015)

Came on this site for advice. Not amused by the slagging off bitchiness I took
My girl to the vets like advised by breeders on this page. Not my fault if my vet couldn't tell. He offerd an X Ray. I turnt it down. My vet couldn't do much for than that to confirm
For me


----------



## Graceb122 (Nov 22, 2015)

lorilu said:


> Poor little girl, it's such a shame she is being put through this. Where is your other cat and the kittens she had? Is she spayed now? Did you have the kittens spayed and neutered? Why don't you spay your cats?


Cat got spayed and sold the kittens.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Graceb122 said:


> Thankyou every one on here has being sayjbg it's very easy. My mother in law bred cats years ago and said it can be quite hard to determin


I think it can be easy. But I don't think it's _always_ easy!


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

So how long were you away for? 

You said you went on the 20th September, if she first mated on the 22nd then she is due on or about tomorrow, but day 70 is 1st December - next Tuesday - and breeders usually start worrying at that point.

As to X-Rays, it might be an easy way to see if a cat is pregnant, I agree there is no risk in the 3rd trimester, but you can find out for free by waiting. The question is how long to wait, hence asking how long you were away for. 

Has your mother any idea how long the cat was out for - a day? Several days?


----------



## Graceb122 (Nov 22, 2015)

Was away for a week she was out 2 days x


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Any idea which days those were? 20th-22nd? 21st-23rd?


----------



## Graceb122 (Nov 22, 2015)

OrientalSlave said:


> Any idea which days those were? 20th-22nd? 21st-23rd?


Was around 23rd x


----------



## Graceb122 (Nov 22, 2015)

The Tom cat I'm pretty sure who mated with her is hanging around outside my back Door. What's that all about. Only cat Iv ever seen around where I live. His huge x


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

23rd September day 65 is 28th Nov, day 70 is 3rd Dec
24th - 29th Nov & 4th Dec
25th - 30th Nov & 5th Dec.

If you are absolutely sure it was 'about the 23rd' you should have kittens by the 5th Dec if she is actually pregnant.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Graceb122 said:


> The Tom cat I'm pretty sure who mated with her is hanging around outside my back Door. What's that all about. Only cat Iv ever seen around where I live. His huge x


She might not be pregnant, she might be coming into call again. Don't let her out whatever else you do.


----------



## Graceb122 (Nov 22, 2015)

i won't x


OrientalSlave said:


> She might not be pregnant, she might be coming into call again. Don't let her out whatever else you do.[/QUOTE


----------



## Graceb122 (Nov 22, 2015)

Think she is going to go in labour soon she acting very strange


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Also wishing your girl well, I am also leaving this thread to the expert vet.
My advise was purely on how I breed and how I do things, so I don't see a vet visit was a waste of time.
Good luck.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

What sort of 'strange'? Have you provided her with a kittening box? Is the vets emergency number to hand? Have you read the iCatCare information on normal and abnormal kittening?
http://icatcare.org/advice/my-cat-having-kittens


----------



## Graceb122 (Nov 22, 2015)

Yes I have. And strange as in walking about. Having some food and coming back to it every 5 mins or so. Laying on
The kitchen floor which she never does


----------



## Graceb122 (Nov 22, 2015)

Tiles in kitchen. She never lays on them


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

She might be, or she might simply feel hot & uncomfortable. Any interest in the kittening box or any other hidey hole?


----------



## Graceb122 (Nov 22, 2015)

No not been hiding I'm out for few hours now as my dAughters got a play at her school. Will
See how she is when I'm
Back


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Graceb122 said:


> Came on this site for advice. Not amused by the slagging off bitchiness I took
> My girl to the vets like advised by breeders on this page. Not my fault if my vet couldn't tell. He offerd an X Ray. I turnt it down. My vet couldn't do much for than that to confirm
> For me


You were advised to have your cat checked by a vet because she has a big belly which may or may not be because she is pregnant. That was the information you gave us. I believe your vet said she did not have anything else wrong with her which is hardly a waste of time or money in view of the possibly serious alternatives if she is not pregnant.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

From a non breeder with no experience of pregnant cats I do think she has quite a rounded belly which is out of proportion to the rest of her body.
The tiles will be cold so I wonder if she is hot, as @OrientalSlave suggests.
Please do keep us posted, I hope she is OK xx


----------



## Graceb122 (Nov 22, 2015)

moggie14 said:


> From a non breeder with no experience of pregnant cats I do think she has quite a rounded belly which is out of proportion to the rest of her body.
> The tiles will be cold so I wonder if she is hot, as @OrientalSlave suggests.
> Please do keep us posted, I hope she is OK xx


Thankyou Hun she is fine xx


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Why was the vet visit a waste of time?


----------



## Graceb122 (Nov 22, 2015)

Well it wasn't but didn't find out if she was pregnant or not


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Graceb122 said:


> Well it wasn't but didn't find out if she was pregnant or not


Ruled out pyometra though I suppose, I think it was good advice to go.


----------



## Graceb122 (Nov 22, 2015)

Update. Very vocal this morning. Keeps meowing. And following me. Not noticed any contractions. And seen kitten movement for first time


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Hope she is OK this evening! Are you all ready just in case? x


----------



## Graceb122 (Nov 22, 2015)

moggie14 said:


> Hope she is OK this evening! Are you all ready just in case? x


All ready got everything I may need. She's stopped meowing. She has eaten so much today x


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Anything happened yet ?Hopefully you're busy,busy,busy !


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Any news hun? I hope you and your little girl are doing OK xx


----------



## Graceb122 (Nov 22, 2015)

Hi Hun sorry been busy. No kittens as of yet! About half hour ago she sat up and a cloudy colour liquid come from her underneath I presume. Is this normal? Sign of labour? Thanks xx


----------



## Graceb122 (Nov 22, 2015)

I have just googled it and it said it can be mucus plug and it can be cloudy/clear or pinkish x


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Glad to hear you are both OK! If it was the mucus plug I believe labour should start in the next 24 hours or so. Please keep us posted and I hope everything goes OK XX


----------



## Graceb122 (Nov 22, 2015)

I think it could
Be her
Waters as it was fluid. X


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

If so you might not have long to wait!! :Happy


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

How are you both? Sorry I don't think I have ever asked your cats name!


----------



## Graceb122 (Nov 22, 2015)

She's good she's started nesting today. but nothing's happend just yet. Her name is tink (tinkabelle) she was brought for my 4 year old. Tinks her best friend


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi @Graceb122 - any news? Hope you and Tinks are doing OK xx


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Any kittens? Come to that any news?

We've not heard from you for over a week. From what you said that she got out on the 23rd September and that day only, day 70 was the 2nd December - a week ago. She should have had her kittens by now if she was pregnant.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

OrientalSlave said:


> Any kittens? Come to that any news?
> 
> We've not heard from you for over a week. From what you said that she got out on the 23rd September and that day only, day 70 was the 2nd December - a week ago. She should have had her kittens by now if she was pregnant.


I was hoping for updates too  I hope everything is OK x


----------

